# Being prepared for Christmas



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok I'm thinking ahead to christmas. How do you all cope, or have coped, with small puppies and christmas trees and presents. Our tree is 6ft with lots of baubles, tinsel and yes soft toys placed around the base of the tree. I'm sure Sadie will love it!!! Not sure I want a "puppy bauble" though ;D Do you all remove the trees, go into extra training mode or collect stories to tell in later years about when ....... was a puppy and did this, that or the other to the christmas tree.

I would love to hear your stories


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This will be my first Christmas with Cash and considering that I let him play with some wrapping paper this summer - I might be in for it when the presents come out... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n5uDmOtri4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine LOVE to help open presents. So be prepared for crazy time when the wrapping paper and tissue starts flying. 

We've never done a Xmas tree with Dozer who's two and we probably still won't do one this year as we have Penny who is seven months. But they're really just an excuse. The truth is I would do it if I didn't have to do everything by myself. But my fiancé never cares about that stuff so he won't help with it and I don't care enough to carry the burden. So we're Scroogy. Plus we always leave the state for Xmas so what's the bother.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hide the chocolate! 
Back when I was in third grade I woke up Christmas morning to find that our puppy, Peach, got into my stocking (and only my stocking) ate all my chocolate and chewed a hole for good measure. You'd think Santa would know better than to leave it in her reach. As I was the main reason we had a dog, I guess it was only fair she targeted mine rather than my sisters'. Peach had a life long love for chocolate, helping herself to everything from Easter bunnies to expensive Belgian chocolates brought back from Dad's business trips. Never did she show an ill effect from its consumption and I can neither confirm nor deny sneaking a bit of a chocolate chip cookie to her on occassion. 15 years later, this will be our first Christmas without her. My parents had her put down just after Easter this year and I can only hope she snuck one last piece from an Easter basket before she went. 

This year we have my sister's 5 month old dachshund mix to contend with. I think we'll keep the fragile ornaments in storage this year for when he undoubtedly chases the cats around and through the tree.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We just bought a new fake tree over Black Friday but have decided to use our old tree this year should Haeden attack it. We're currently in the process of putting up just the tree tonight so he can get used to it, then throughout the week we'll add ornaments instead of all at once so he can adjust and hopefully not attack it. So far he's not been interested in the tree so we're hoping this proves to be a decent plan!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive always put a tree up. I just make sure I put the glass ornaments and keepsakes on the top half of the tree when they are young. I found some pretty pheasant ornaments for the tree today.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

It's our first Christmas with Elza. We've got her on the 3rd of January this year so we took our tree down early so she hasn't seen a Christmas tree yet...

We decided to get a small tree this year and will put it on a coffee table so the temptation will be a bit less then if its right in her face. I can't do Christmas without a tree, it's hard enough anyway since we have to work most of the time. 

We won't leave her alone with the tree if we are not home. Although I have to say she doesn't touch anything unless it's food...


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

It's our first Christmas with Bella and we were saying how will she be with the tree. With 2 children we will carry on as normal and hopefully my flashing Christmas lights will keep her so entertained she will not worry about the tree itself.
Wishful thinking I no


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

It's our first Christmas with our V Ester, who is 9 months old. We have no idea what to expect with the Christmas tree. I like KB87's idea of doing it gradually though. Ester is so nosey, and always wants to know what's happening. I wonder how she will do with the lights on the tree, as she does tend to get fixated on lights, and will stand looking at the Walls and ceiling for any reflections, whether they are caused by sunlight or artificial light. Was going to get a new tree, but may be better off waiting till she is a little older perhaps. We don't trim up much now the children are older, so don't want to not put the tree up. Maybe we should look for dog proof baubles though, and we certainly won't be putting presents under the tree!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles' first Christmas too! We are most worried about him peeing on the tree. Planning to get it over the weekend so we can watch him for a few days before leaving him alone with the tree.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We put an X-pen around the tree. As others mention, food gifts wrapped under the tree are easily determined with a V. They'll let you know if there is a tasty smelling something and those we move to a secure location until Christmas morning. 

I guess we're different, but with as many dogs as we have, they get an early exercise, a Christmas "breakfast" and then either out to the exercise yard or a nap in their crate while we humans enjoy each other's company. In review - I think the dogs like that better than all the commotion in the house. Much calmer for them to hang out with each other or nap in their crates chewing on a new bully stick. 

Stockings definitely don't go up until the dogs are up for the night. Much too easy to get too and much too tempting.

Ken


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Speaking of stockings and chocolate, the first Xmas we had Dozer he went straight to gift baskets at my dads that had chocolate covered spoons in them. Then last Xmas, again at my dads, he went straight for his new toy which was in a bag under the tree. And I mean straight for it upstairs as soon as we entered the house from downstairs. It was actually quite remarkable.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Sadie is 13 weeks old so the tree is going to be an interesting challenge!! I'm sure it will add to the christmas fun. 

I think her crate may come in handy on christmas day during dinner. It will give her some quiet time in what will be a busy day.

I look forward to reading "our first christmas with a V" adventures! ;D


----------



## mlenzen (Mar 2, 2011)

Back in 2005 our Mady was 3 months old that Christmas. My wife is huge with the Christmas decorations. Stuff all over the house, wreaths, lights everywhere outside, and the tree. The tree was always the the center piece, and then came Mady Girl. As soon as that tree (approx. 7 ft) went up that year and the lights went on it, she fell in love with it. To her is was the best toy she ever had. The tree was situated in one corner of our huge baywindow. She would start at one end of the room at full speed and dive into that corner and shake that tree a hard as she could. A black bear couldn't shake that tree any harder. Needless to say my wife just cried. We did everything we could thing to try and get her attention away from that tree but, nothing worked. We never got a single ornament on that tree that year, only lights, and finally ended up having to take it outside and put it on our back deck. In the evening, I would turn on the lights while we ate our dinner to try and have some semblance of Christmas spirit. Mady would sit and stare at it out the back door. Needless to say, not many other decorations were put out that year, my wife Christmas spirit broken. She still refers to that year as the "Christmas from ****". As for the next year, Mady couldn't have cared less for the tree or any of the decorations, so Christmas was back with all the trimmings.

Hopefully nobody else will have the experience we had but, anything is possible. Our other 2 vizslas, Otto and Sady, have been fine with the Christmas tree to date.

Good Luck and Happy Holidays!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Last year was Jasper's first Christmas. I was really worried. I didn't have a tree then, and we were headed to my mother's house where she had one with lots of dangly ornaments and bright lights and presents with lots of delicious-looking wrapping paper.

Imagine my surprise when he completely ignored it.

I have no idea how I got that lucky. He didn't pay any attention to the tree, the ornaments, or the presents (he probably would have found "his"--he always knows which bags have things for him when I come home from shopping--except my mom had those hidden in the closet). He also ignores all the tchotchkes my mom has set out, all of which are totally breakable and at or below dog level. He was a big fan of the big stuffed holiday bear my mom has out--the bear wears different sweaters at different times of the year. But other than that guy, he ignores it all. The only reason he's a slight danger to the tree is that he likes to run onto the carpet, which isn't held down by anything. So it slides and bumps into the tree, which jiggles a little, but has never fallen over. I cross my fingers on that one, though!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are 3 days into our Christmas tree and no destruction thus far!!! He seems more interested in his stocking than the tree but he can't reach his stocking, we put it up too high and he knows he isn't allowed to jump onto our media stand to get to it ;D He looks at me and cries to me to give it to him so he can rip it up.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

My daughter keeps asking when are we going to put the tree up. i would normally put it up this weekend, but I'm chickening out and going to wait a little longer. I'm crossing my fingers Sadie ignores it. If I'm honest I don't think that's going to happen  

Sadie has just begun to do the mad dashing around the house following the same loop over and over. I have a feeling this will be a christmas to remember!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

LETTER FROM THE POST OFFICE



A letter from the Post Office... this is absolutely the best!!
We don't know who replied, but there is a beautiful soul working in the dead letter office
who understands LOVE..........................


Our 14-year-old dog Abbey died last month.

The day after she passed away my 4-year-old daughter Meredith was
crying and talking about how much she missed Abbey.

She asked if we could write a letter to God so that when Abbey got to
heaven, God would recognize her.

I told her that I thought that we could, so she dictated these words:

Dear God,
Will you please take care of my dog?
Abbey died yesterday and is with you in heaven.
I miss her very much.

I 'm happy that you let me have her as my dog even though she got sick.
I hope you will play with her.
She likes to swim and play with balls.

I am sending a picture of her so when you see her you will know that she is my dog.

I really miss her.
Love, Meredith


We put the letter in an envelope with a picture of Abbey & Meredith,
addressed it to God/Heaven.

We put our return address on it.

Meredith pasted several stamps on the front of the envelope because she
said it would take lots of stamps to get the letter all the way to heaven.
That afternoon she dropped it into the letter box at the post office.

A few days later, she asked if God had gotten the letter yet.
I told her that I thought He had.

Yesterday, there was a package wrapped in gold paper on our front porch
addressed, 'To Meredith' in an unfamiliar hand.

Meredith opened it.
Inside was a book by Mr. Rogers called, 'When a Pet Dies.'

Taped to the inside front cover was the letter we had written to God
in its opened envelope.

On the opposite page was the picture of Abbey & Meredith and this note:


Dear Meredith,

Abbey arrived safely in heaven. Having the picture was a big help and I
recognized her right away.

Abbey isn't sick anymore.
Her spirit is here with me just like it stays in your heart.

Abbey loved being your dog.

Since we don't need our bodies in heaven, I don't have any pockets to
keep your picture in so I'm sending it back to you in this little book for
you to keep and have something to remember Abbey by.

Thank you for the beautiful letter and thank your mother for helping you
write it and sending it to me.

What a wonderful mother you have. I picked her especially for you.

I send my blessings every day and remember that I love you very much.

By the way, I'm easy to find.
I am wherever there is love.

Love,
God


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Up until Flynn was about 5, we always put the fragile ornaments up high and some of the softer, fabric ones lower down below. We mostly kept the bottom part of the tree pretty bare but we did leave a few down low that we'd be ok with him destroying. We even have a few of his destroyed ones that we've saved over the years and we still hang them on the tree as keepsakes. He generally did fine with the tree though, aside from a little mulching of the low branches and he liked to drink the pine scented water out of the tree base.

Last year Luna was around 5 months at Christmas so we decided not to put a tree up. We traveled over the Holidays so we didn't mind not putting one up. 

This year, we're getting our tree this weekend and we decided we are going to put the tree in a room that the dogs don't go in unless they are invited and closely supervised (thanks to baby gates). At 7.5 years, Flynn's un-phased by the tree these days. But, at 1.5 Luna has been really crazy and destructive with the chewing lately (she has a suicidal need to eat things that could seriously harm her!) so we just can't risk having her around the ornaments. 

PS - RBD, that was a really sweet story.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

RBD big Respect and thank you

Your the Man

This was Coppertop 2 days before I put him down age 18

We hunted 5 states 2 countries

I was trained very young to hurt and dominate

Nobody understood my heart was kind.
If I could share some

I hunted Brits and Labs then for others.

We were on family lands hunting **** birds" PRIVATE Property"

I was leading my dogs when we took the hill

The screams I heard haunt me to this day

I told my boys a song dog?/ coyote Group must be on a new puppy?

Shotguns ready and lets pace the charge

As we neared the creek over the rise I could not trust my eyes

A single man (Poacher)was driving his shotgun butt into this prize Vizsla puppy and worse

I wont add all of this

All my boys were Vets not just hunters and I was a ex boxer, wrestler

This guy I will never call a man was at least 6ft 8 300lbs'

I go 6ft 4 260' plus then with skills

I demanded he drop his shotgun and more.

He said this I paid big bucks for this garbage dog and its mine.

The pup was bleeding and could not take another blow

I could see the pup was far too young to hunt maybe 4 months old and he was demanding stuff few dogs could do
wild thorn rose hips they shread untrained dogs.

My only words were drop your weapon my boys will not add in this
You and Me

He said some very bad words to me my only concerns were the puppy and V and Vet

I was sporting a fractured hand and some stitches from a smoker days before

I said little but lets dance

I will not add his fall

He fell poorly and after the KO he got all my information stuffed in his big mouth

He never Called lol

We got the pup to the Vets over 45 miles out

This pup for life would only hunt for me and love only me

He was damaged like me

I want none sad by this

He blessed me 18 full years

He loved me 100x more then any human

and he gave far more then he got

God Bless you Sir Coppertop'

and if this is the wrong place or creates hate

I am sorry it came from the Nordic Warriors heart.

these days I help Vets and Kids without Dads

and try to make a tough place better and a few smiles we call the globe I have traveled more fun and a few more options

This pic was his end He was a Very Proud handsome man.

Words and actions matter

and all of you have a blessed loving Christmas mines with my beloved Rudy my family all gone
I am Blessed
Some days a big hand up can save one


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ugh I take it back. Day 4 with tree Miles ripped off the bottom branch. The tree is now barricaded by dining room chairs!


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm being a scaredy cat :

I have put up a few decorations and we have a wicker snowman with light's in which was my tester. At first Sadie walked up to him, had a sniff and walked away. Wow! If she does that to my tree, all will be well. She went back over and I told her to leave it and she did!!!! Amazing! I was feeling particularly inspired to go for putting the tree up. This morning I have noticed a few minor teeth marks in my snowman's nose. Not sure if he will still have a nose after christmas ;D

I think I need to to go for it and get this christmas tree up!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Redbirddog, that story is so sweet


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rudy what an amazing story! It sounds like you were meant to find each other that day and your boy had the best life he could ever have asked for.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm dreading to go home today. My two Vs and our cat were left with the tree all on their own. The whole weekend they didn't pay any attention to it, but it's just..... YOU NEVER KNOW! :-\


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Hope they've been good for you Suliko 

Well my tree is up. Sadie completely ignored it for the first couple of ours, then spotted a bauble! I have a feeling this could be a long christmas, with the frequently used words "no" and "leave it" ;D


----------

